# Getting a new dog...



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok everyone. You know my lil dog Cary died 2 weeks ago. Well i have been thinking about getting a new dog. Maybe not yet but in the next few month. But i'm un-decided about which breed i'd like. I was going to go for another Poodle, but i dont want it to feel like i'm replacing him. And i dont want to have to do my dogs hair every 6 weeks. As much as i loved Cary to bits, it was a pain doing his hair! Bless him. 

I have considered a rescue dog, and if we didnt have Jerry our GS i would maybe have gone down this route. But i think he would be too much for a rescue dog. I've found with previous dogs, introducing a puppy has been better. I'd hate to get a rescue, then not have it work out with Jerry and have to return the dog  

So i'd like a small dog, i'm considering a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or a Chihuahua. Any suggestions on these breeds, or any other would be very helpful. Thanks for reading


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, CC,

Sorry to hear about Cary.  I know it's tough to lose a beloved pet.

As for what new dog to get, I think it really depends on what you want.  Do you want a medium dog?  A tiny lap dog?  A lazy dog?  An energetic dog who'll jog with you?  Do you want a quiet dog, or a barky guard dog?  Do you want a dog with long fur, or short fur?  Different breeds work best for different people.

Personally, I like mixed breeds; I find that they tend to be healthy, intelligent, and fun.  The dog in my avatar pic is a half-beagle, half-cocker spaniel (belongs to my gf).

Daniel


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm open to cross breeds. I thought they would be less healthy actually, but nice to hear you dont find that. We once had a Dalmatian/German Pointer cross and he was 13 when he died, he was gorgeous. I do prefer smaller dogs as they are easier for me to walk. I guess i have a lot to consider


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Hi, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm open to cross breeds. I thought they would be less healthy actually, but nice to hear you dont find that. We once had a Dalmatian/German Pointer cross and he was 13 when he died, he was gorgeous. I do prefer smaller dogs as they are easier for me to walk. I guess i have a lot to consider


You can try getting a cockapoo (half cocker spaniel, half poodle). They're small and popular. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockapoo


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mixed breeds tend to have fewer congenital defects, due to the wider gene pool, but it's a matter of probabilities -- not a given. Responsible breeders are always trying to breed away from those defects, but they are still limited by that smaller selection of dogs to breed. With mixed breeds, you tend to have less likelihood of congenital issues, though of course if you mate two breeds with the same health issue, you probably still have the same likelihood of that problem in the offspring.

With a purebred, you can probably better predict the dog's temperament as s/he grows up, though there is still a range of possibilities within a breed (plus training and environment, of course). Mixing two breeds does not guarantee that you'll end up with something in the middle with regard to behavior (or even size). If you adopt an adult animal, you will of course be able to find out immediately what sort of temperament you're dealing with.

All that being said, I'm a fan of mutts that just look more or less like dogs -- as opposed to having been bred to be "cute". But that's just me -- fortunately for Noggin. When I went to the orphanage where I got him, I first looked at dogs that I thought were striking: a Husky mix, a Greyhound mix, and one or two others; but they each either had obvious behavior issues, or in one case less obvious to me, but issues that their staff behavioral specialist said were a poor match for me. (It helps to have a really knowledgeable person work with you and the dogs in question to help make a choice!)

So in the end, after being introduced to Noggin and spending a couple sessions with him in the play area, I found an odd-looking dog who was a great match for me, even though I'd never considered an Autralian Cattle Dog mix (probably some Pit Bull in there) as a possibility.

Anyway, that was all less intended to tell you what to do than just to give you some food for thought. One idea to consider, though, if you do not have any young children, would be a Whippet. They are usually very easy-going indoors, though you do want to be able to take them for a good walk each day (or have a big yard with a really high fence where they can run). They're not too big (15-30 pounds), but their lean frame is not conducive to rough-housing with small children. And talk about elegant:


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

As a former meter reader, please allow me to share my experience on a few breeds.

The Labrador...friendly, easy going, social, and absolutely loyal to whoever is holding the tennis ball at the given moment.
The Spaniel...personality wise, the surfer version of the Labrador. Prefers frisbees.
The Dachshund...an evil landshark that poses as a good housedog but was originally bred to hunt badgers. It now subsists on newbie meter readers who underestimate it because of it's size and wiener-like appearance before discovering that such a build makes the little bugger almost impossible to defend against with what limited arsenal he has.
The Russian Wolfhound. Friendly family dog that if introduced as pup will bond with other household dog...but will be mortal enemy of every other dog in the neighborhood.
Australian Shepherd. Fantastic family dog, and probably the smartest dog on the planet. Intensely defensive of children, as many a meter reader has discovered when wandering into a yard unannounced that has kids playing in it.
Collie. Slightly more laid back and vain version of the Australian Shepherd.
Mastiff. This is barely a dog. It's a cross between a dog and a rhinoceros. I've never been bitten by one, mainly because I was never insane enough to go into a yard with one no matter how nice the owner insisted it was. I wish I had been that wise when I listened to the owner of the dachshund.
Chow. This is also not really a dog, but a cross between a maneating wolf and a tribble. Beware.
Terriers. Great kid dogs, and doesn't give the wear and tear on a back yard that a bigger dog will.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL @ the former meter reader's post!!!!!!

I just got a baby (now 4 months old) boxer. Had a german shepherd for 12 years and a pomeranian for 16 years. I didn't want the feeling of "replacing" either dog like you have mentioned and I also did not want the grooming responsibility again either. Although we were conidering a pug, while out looking we found this adorable little boxer. So far I am very happy with him! Short hair, very easy to housebreak, hasn't destroyed a single thing by chewing YET. (I've had him a month now....notice I said YET?) 

Several of my family members have chihuahuas. Although they are adorable as all get out, they seem to be very hard to housebreak. (not to offend any chihuahua owners) 

As for a mix breed, small to med sized check out the puggles! So cute!

Good luck with your doggie endeavor.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

cc84 said:


> I have considered a rescue dog, and if we didnt have Jerry our GS i would maybe have gone down this route. But i think he would be too much for a rescue dog.


Not sure what a GS is or what you mean by "too much" for a rescue dog. Rescue dogs are just like any other dog in terms of ranges -- some are calm and easy going, some are nervous and highstrung. Some are couch potatoes, some are triatheletes. There's nothing different about rescue dogs than any other dogs.



> I've found with previous dogs, introducing a puppy has been better. I'd hate to get a rescue, then not have it work out with Jerry and have to return the dog


What will you do if you get a puppy from a breeder and it doesn't work out? Most good breeders will take a puppy back, but that's not much different than returning a puppy to a rescue group.



> So i'd like a small dog, i'm considering a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or a Chihuahua. Any suggestions on these breeds, or any other would be very helpful. Thanks for reading


CKCS are great little dogs IMO. Not too big, not too small, don't require a ton of exercise and all the ones I know have really great temperments. The really big "but" for the breed is some serious heart issues. It's very hard to impossible to find a line of CKCS who don't have mitral valve disease. If you go that route, I'd recommend spending a lot of time looking for the best breeder you can find.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the meter reader's comments, and would take the analysis of breeds he describes very seriously.

I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Jack, who is in my avatar. He is lovable, playful, very cunning, and forgets he is a small dog. Also, every lap belongs to him. While I love the breed, they have a LOT of hair and need to be brushed regularly. Unless you want to buzz him for the summer, grooming consists of a bath once in a while and a lot of brushing. CKCS come with a LOT of health problems, so if you go this direction, please find a reputable breeder who will guide you down the path. 

I also have a Brittany, who can bounce 6 feet. Needs a good fenced in yard and lots of birds to chase. Temperment is rock solid. 

If you want to go the purebred route, I advise going to a dog show in your area and watch the dogs and the breeders. Most breeders love to talk to prospective dog owners to educate them about the breed. My local humane society is very good about matching dogs and owners. Also, they have a 30 day return policy if it just doesn't work out. If I were to get another dog soon, I would probably go to the humane society and let the dog pick me. 

As for the suggestion of a cockapoo, I used to have one, and loved her dearly. This was before they became a designer breed. I can't see paying all that money for a dog that is really a mutt. Saying that, I have loved every poodle cross I have ever met.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Several of my family members have chihuahuas. Although they are adorable as all get out, they seem to be very hard to housebreak. (not to offend any chihuahua owners)


Ah yes...the Chihuahua. The piranha of the dog world. Individually, their answer to the challenges life throws at them is to yap, shiver, and pee...usually in that order...but put them in a pack and it's a whole different story. In a pack you would swear they can gnaw a man to the bone in seconds...from mid-calf down...while swirling as a vicious, toothsome swarm around him. In mixed packs, they try to pick fights for the larger dogs in their pack to finish. Any experienced meter reader knows that if he sees a chihuahua in a yard, to look for that other dog.

Their natural habitat is a woman's lap...specifically the human female the little dog almost always bonds too.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had two goldendoodles (poodle and golden retreiver mix).  Love them.  They are very low shedding.  Mine were large, but there are smaller vesions as well as labradoodles (similar).  These dogs are very smart and love kids.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Does shedding bother you?  

The reason I ask is because we went out to eat with my son and DIL last night.  She had on a cute black dress and said that they had arrived so early because she couldn't sit down once she got dressed because their dog sheds and she would have had dog hair all over her.  Son took it that she was ready to go because she was standing up waiting.  

I have two poodles and love them plus they don't shed!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

cc84 said:


> Ok everyone. You know my lil dog Cary died 2 weeks ago. Well i have been thinking about getting a new dog. Maybe not yet but in the next few month. But i'm un-decided about which breed i'd like. I was going to go for another Poodle, but i dont want it to feel like i'm replacing him. And i dont want to have to do my dogs hair every 6 weeks. As much as i loved Cary to bits, it was a pain doing his hair! Bless him.


I always had a poodle up until a couple of years ago when I found myself in the same situation you are in now. I knew I wanted to stay with a small breed but I was tired of the grooming also. After much thought, I decided to go with a chihuahua. I was looking for a small pet that would keep me company and was easy to travel with. She is lots of fun and very playful. I had no difficulty paper-training her. She does shed a lot, especially for such a tiny thing. She likes lots and lots of attention and she is very territorial. I would hesitate to recommend this breed to a family with small children. Chihuahuas are not known to be very social.

My avatar is my little Angel. I love her to pieces, and I wouldn't give her up for a million bucks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you should still look at a rescue dog. Shelters encourage you to bring the pets you already have there so you can tell quickly how your dog will interact with the dog you choose.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am a total yorkie lover.  I have had two and not sure I could have any other breed.  They are like little people.  And so loving and playful.  Corky was my giant shrimp boy at 10 lbs, who passed over two years ago, and Cali is the princess at 4.5 lbs.  I kept Corky short and really didn't need to groom him that often.  Cali is a different story.  She is more to the standard and I let her hair grow long.  It is beautiful but really needs daily brushing.  She is gorgeous though.  Yorkies are very difficult to house train and I have not been successful in doing so with Cali at all.  Corky was totally trained as a young one, but not my princess.  Her butt is too queenlike to squat down close to the grass.  It's a huge pain.  But she was 6 months when I got her and used to going on carpet all over the breeders.  If I had gotten her early and could have been here more, I could have trained her.  It's hopeless not though and I am stuck with it.  Doesn't make me love her any less.  They are extremely loveable, loving, playful, attentive, little dogs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Heh...one advantage of a short-haired dog like Noggin, I maybe -- _maybe_ -- brush him once a week, and that's mostly just because he likes it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

The last time I was looking for a dog I went to Petfinder.com and narrowed the search down by location.  I was able to see pictures of and read about many dogs from multiple shelters and rescue groups in our areas.  I wasn't really sure what I was looking for other than wanting a lap dog.  After 2 Great Danes and a Greyhound who thought they should be lapdogs, I was ready for one that actually could be a lap dog.  I kept going back to the file on a Rat Terrier/Italian Greyhound mix (he weighs 10 lbs) and finally submitted an application to adopt him.  Once we met the dog and his foster mom, there was no doubt he was the dog for us.  He's been part of our family for 5 years now and he is one of the best dogs we've had. 

I agree with NogDog - check out the shelters and rescue groups to see what is available and allow the dog to do part of the selecting.  Good luck.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Not sure what a GS is or what you mean by "too much" for a rescue dog. Rescue dogs are just like any other dog in terms of ranges -- some are calm and easy going, some are nervous and highstrung. Some are couch potatoes, some are triatheletes. There's nothing different about rescue dogs than any other dogs.
> 
> What will you do if you get a puppy from a breeder and it doesn't work out? Most good breeders will take a puppy back, but that's not much different than returning a puppy to a rescue group.
> 
> CKCS are great little dogs IMO. Not too big, not too small, don't require a ton of exercise and all the ones I know have really great temperments. The really big "but" for the breed is some serious heart issues. It's very hard to impossible to find a line of CKCS who don't have mitral valve disease. If you go that route, I'd recommend spending a lot of time looking for the best breeder you can find.


GS is German Shepherd. You are right about rescue dogs. It's just that i looked online at my local one and most dogs were preffered to go to homes without other pets. I didnt want to have our big dog to be to boisterous, which he can be. And again, you are correct about the puppies. I just mean that twice before, i've had experience of bringing puppies home to the other dogs we've had and it's worked out. With our old German Shepherd, Zak, we kept him on the lead until he got used to Cary the puppy, and he took to him very well which suprised us. I'm definately intrested in CKCS and have been looking up good breeders that have both parents health checked. Thank you for all your advice! I'm going to keep looking at rescue dogs too 

Thank you Nathan for all that info! Your wise about the Pit Bull thing lol. And to Tracey, i was looking at Pugs! They are so lovely, but a lil bit expensive for me and Gracie, no shedding doesnt bother me. You get used to it with our GS lol. If Chihuahua's arent good with kids then that's probably not a good choice for me since my nephews are here a lot. And thank you Jane, your dog is gorgeous! You've all given me food for thought, and i appreciate it a lot, thanks! 

Ooo loon, just saw your post, what a great story. I'll look for a UK site like that, thanks!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Australian Shepherd. Fantastic family dog, and probably the smartest dog on the planet. Intensely defensive of children, as many a meter reader has discovered when wandering into a yard unannounced that has kids playing in it,


Very accurate  Our Aussie is definitely the smartest animal we've ever had  All those brains though can turn into trouble if they don't have a job, room to run (we live in the country with many acres) and lots of attention. Oh and they shed like mad. I would only recommend this breed to experienced owners that live in the country or have a very large yard with a lot of time 

Our lab passed away of old age this winter  and she was the sweetest dog with no protective instincts whatsoever  We are considering bringing another dog into our home - DF wants another Aussie but the hair...... since we aren't sure we are waiting until we are.

I had a toy poodle growing up and would definitely recommend them!

The only "problem" dog we've ever had was a rescue where I do believe they falsified information - due to this we will only go with breeders that have very good reputations - but this is a touchy topic and to each there own.

Good luck!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I know you're trying to get away from the grooming.  But I have to give a shout out for labradoodles.  We had two golden retrievers, and both died young.  The second poor dog had multiple health problems because of poor breeding.

Love that breed, loved the temperament, but hated the shedding.

Our current dog, which I got on the rebound after Kaiju the golden died, is a doodle with three quarters poodle and one quarter lab.  He was bred with a standard, so he is big.  But I've seen them much smaller.

But Havoc the doodle is such a good boy.  Smart, even tempered and affectionate.  Cute and cuddly, especially when we let him go long and shaggy.  His cuts are pretty much mop in winter, shaved in summer.

Right now he has a little hair, and a short Mohawk.

And virtually no shedding.  I would take a few trips to the groomer over the clouds of golden hair we used to have rolling around the floor.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We had a toy poodle that we lost too young and got standards after.  I really think standards are a nice breed and, while large, don't necessarily seem all that big.  You might consider one of those as it's a way to have another poodle without really feeling like you're replacing her.  For tiny dogs I love Boston Terriers, but I am also a big proponent of rescuing.  Like Nogdog said, heartier mixed breeds tend to have less problems plus it's nice to save a dog.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Heh...one advantage of a short-haired dog like Noggin, I maybe -- _maybe_ -- brush him once a week, and that's mostly just because he likes it.


Yes, but one advantage of yorkes is that they do not shed a hair.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I never realized that being a meter reader is such a difficult job-- and educating.  Loved those descriptions.

We always managed to get strays.  We live out in the country and people just drop dogs on the road.  Right now we are considering a stray border collie and a black lab that someone is having to get rid of due to a move.  Just might end up with both to keep our Sadie company.  She was once a stray and is a great dog.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

First of all; I am so so sorry for your loss.  I have traveled that all too painful road.  
I really think it depends on your lifestyle...and whether you need a low maintenance dog or one that requires more trips to the salon than you. Also, allergies are a consideration; Bichon's are known to be better in that situation.  I have a Lhasa Apso...lot's of maintenance; but twice the love in return.

I do agree that since the housing crisis, economy, floods, etc...the shelters are overwhelmed with too many pets...many are purebreds which foreclosed owners couldn't afford to keep.  So sad.

ALL THE BEST.  I'm sure that whatever you decide; you will be a great fur-baby parent.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

cc84 said:


> It's just that i looked online at my local one and most dogs were preffered to go to homes without other pets.


That's not surprising if you were looking at teeny dogs like Chihuahuas. Many rescue groups and good breeders don't like to place tiny dogs in homes with other dogs because it's so very easy for the little dog to get hurt.

So let's see -- You've got a boisterous GSD, nephews who visit, you want a smaller dog and don't mind shedding. You're starting to get things narrowed down. A few more things you might consider --

What kind and how much exercise are you able/willing to give a dog?
Does a lot of barking bother you (or the neighbors if you live in an apartment/townhome/condo)?
What kind of personality are you looking for? People oriented and eager to please, or more independent?

My advice is always to put the looks of a dog at the bottom of the priority list. You can learn to love the way any dog looks, but it's often difficult to really love a dog whose personality, temperment and exercise needs are out of sync with your own.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Petfinder.com <--should help. (Oops, you mention the UK -- maybe not.) There's no reason to rule out rescues and both shelters and breed rescues, which are usually a series of foster homes, understand that your current pets and future pets need to be compatible and will help make that happen.

If you go with a dog that's been in foster, there are going to be people who know this animal pretty well, including how he or she is with other animals. They'll probably be more than happy to have your GS meet the candidates in order to make sure it's a good match. There should be a rescue in your area for all the major breeds.

The right type of dog depends on your lifestyle and needs. Most dogs are pretty awesome _in the right home, _but so many are in incompatible families and so aren't fully loved and appreciated.

I think it's safe to say that my breed is "Sheltie." I've had five. They're quite smart.* But what's my ideal breed, in another home, is a shedding, yapping nightmare.

I also have a Greyhound. They're lazy. People think they must want to run all the time, but most prefer napping above all else. I've had people wonder what's wrong with her, because she could sleep in the middle of anywhere. I find it endearing. She had a rough road before and deserves her pampered existence. If I want a dog to go on long walks and hikes though, I'd be disappointed.

Then there's the Dachshund. I love her, but she's bonded with my grandmother and that's good. They do well together and she is a nice lapdog who can do no wrong in my grandmother's eyes. This is a good dog for her, one who'll snuggle with her in bed and in the chair, and my Sheltie and Greyhound would be poor choices.

When I worked at the shelter, I thought all Jack Russells should be named Boomerang, both for their love of bouncing off the walls, and because no matter how much we warned about about the bouncing of the walls, they'd be returned a couple times before finding people who could deal with it. One came back because his favorite time to play was 3AM and he signaled this by flinging his toys at things. Because they're so cute, it's easy for people to fall in love and do what people in love do -- think they can live with things that they really can't once to immediate crush wears off. The dog on Frasier was adopted from a shelter for that reason and that crazy energy was put to good use.

I think it's magical when people weigh what they need and look forward to in a pet and seek that out. Really ask what they're willing to invest in time or money with grooming, what they can reasonably offer in terms of exercise, how much value they place on a dog that wants to please vs how much they admire independence. Looks, like in all sorts of relationships, should be a little down on the considerations. The dog you love always ends up being handsome or pretty. I say this as someone who rescued a Sheltie that was pretty much the most ill-bred little example of her breed and still ended up finding her ... charming. A Funny Valentine. (Her looks were laughable, unphotographable!)

You're obviously a loving pet owner and I'm sure whichever dog you pick will be lucky, but I hope you do go ahead with rescue.

*Smart as we define it in dogs is actually very human-centric and means "how well does this dog want to listen to me and please me." I think, honestly, most dogs are smart but some breeds don't give a fig about what people want. Also, some were bred to work more closely with humans than others.

***
Pawz4me -- How freaky is that how similar our posts were and posted within seconds of one another?!


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

rescue might still be an option, even if you want a purebred and a puppy. they end up in rescue as well. Right now, in the US, there are 18 whippets in rescue looking for homes. The saddest cases are the 12-14 year olds that people decide are too inconvenient to their lifestyles. But they do get puppies occasionally. If it's a breed common to puppy mills, you can end with a pup quite easily. Just about every pure breed has a rescue organization.
Good luck, and keep us posted on the new addition when you get him/her!
vickie


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Pawz4me -- How freaky is that how similar our posts were and posted within seconds of one another?!


Two great minds who've worked in rescue and know how important the right "fit" is!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> rescue might still be an option, even if you want a purebred and a puppy. they end up in rescue as well. Right now, in the US, there are 18 whippets in rescue looking for homes. The saddest cases are the 12-14 year olds that people decide are too inconvenient to their lifestyles. But they do get puppies occasionally. *If it's a breed common to puppy mills, you can end with a pup quite easily.* Just about every pure breed has a rescue organization.
> Good luck, and keep us posted on the new addition when you get him/her!
> vickie


I would caution you on puppy mill puppies. DH and I accidently bought MIL a puppy mill puppy and @ 4 yrs old, he has lost most of his teeth and has cateracts. The vet told MIL that his mother was most likely his sister. Does this change his personality? No, but he does have to go to the vet a lot more than just for his shots. Is he a purebred? No. He's a pugton (part pug, part boston terrior). He is the biggest baby I've ever seen. He's also smart compared to MIL's Chihuahua/terrior mix. I will say that MIL's breed of choice is the pug. They don't shed too awful much, are loyal, great w/ kids (the only time Homer got in trouble around our DD was when she was a few months old, and then he tried to crawl into her car seat b/c he wanted to be the center of the universe again).

DH's breed of choice would be either a lab or a blue heeler (aus. cattle dog). The lab is extremely smart, energetic and friendly. The blue heeler is the same, but needs a job. DH had Maxx and taught him to fetch, which was his Job and would get v upset if you stopped throwing the ball for him. Blue Heelers are not kid friendly. They have a natural herding mentality and nip the ankles as part of that.

My Mom's breed would be the Maltese. They are a prissy dog and have loads of hair that must be brushed several times a day and checked for fleas everytime the go outside.

My breed is the mutt. All of my fav dogs have been mutts. I would not recommend Huskies unless you have the time to run/walk them several times a day. We owned one and when he got bored, he played Houdini and there is only so many times you can find out he's climbed out windows or jumped fences before enough is enough


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Puppy mill dogs are often, by definition, poorly bred and so they might have more issues if you get one from rescue, but they're also dogs that came into this world with a strike against them and as representatives of a cruel industry. So, while the risk is greater, if the commitment is there it can be extra gratifying. All rescue dogs deserve love and a home, of course, so wanting one with as little issues as possible is valid too.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a place near me that sells puppies that are from puppy farms. One of my mum's friend got one, and found out it had something wrong with it's leg, when she took the puppy back to tell them, they offered her another one and she asked what they would do with the one she had, and they said "oh we'll just put it to sleep"  Which horrified her quite rightly. So while i'm not againt the dogs they are selling, because like Michelle says, all dogs need a loving home, I wouldnt get one from there because the thought of giving them my business when they are so cruel to the dogs just makes me feel so mad. 

I brought the subject of a rescue dog up in my house, and we are open to it so i think we might go looking at them. I've never had a rescue so what is the process. I'm guessing someone comes to your house to check it's ok for pets? Maybe it's different for different places. 

Oh Alle, my brother has been nagging me to get a Husky. He keeps telling me we will share the dog and pay half, but even though they are lovely, i'm not after one! Too big for me, and i know my brother, he would leave the walks and everything to others and i'd be paying the vet fees solely, he doesnt think about these things. He says, look at these cute pups, and i'm like yes, they grow lol!

I'm not bothered about looks in a dog. Even though i've had my good looking Poodle, when i see an ugly dog, i'm one of those people that is more Awww instead of Ewww, I'm definately drawn to unique looking dogs lol. It's definately harder than i thought it would be choosing the right dog. If i were to listen to all the possible health risks of certain breeds i'm sure i'd never have been a dog owner! There's a part of me that would love another Tor Poodle, or maybe a Minature because i know what they are like, and Cary fitted my needs perfectly, but then all dogs are different. I'm definatley going to keep thinking about what type of dog suits my needs best and go from there. Such great advice from everyone, thank you all


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

cc84 said:


> I've never had a rescue so what is the process. I'm guessing someone comes to your house to check it's ok for pets? Maybe it's different for different places.


In general, once you find a dog you're interested in (usually using Petfinder or going to local pet adoption fairs), then you submit an application. Applications can be anywhere from the very basic information to detailed questions about your pet history, vet references, questions to make sure you understand the costs of owning a dog, etc. Once the application has been gone over by someone with the rescue group, you'll usually get a phone call to find out any further information, give the rescue representative a chance to get a feel for you, and for you to ask any questions you may have. Then there may or may not be a home visit. Lots of folks get really ansty about home visits and think they're way too intrusive. But usually the rescue is just verifying that you do indeed live where you say you do and that you're not an animal hoarder or anything like that. Unfortunately, people do submit false applications. Potential adopters have been known to claim they own their own home with a large fenced yard when in fact they live in a tiny apartment.

If you settle on a particular breed that you want and decide to go though a breed rescue, you might fill out an adoption application before settling on a particular dog. You can go ahead and get approval and the rescue group will work with you to find just the right fit.

As far as the rescue/breeder/puppy mill issue -- Even though I work in rescue, I'm not anti-breeder or against people getting a pup from a breeder if that's what they think will fit them the best. There are some really great breeders who are working hard to better their breed. But I am totally against puppymillers and folks who have two dogs of the same breed and think having puppies is a great easy way to make some money.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

If i do go down the breeder route, i'm not going for someone just into profit. I'm after someone who actually cares about the dogs. I'm eyeing up Dachshunds now. But the info on the workings of re-homing centers is great, thanks. I wouldnt mind a home visit, i think it's good actually that they check people out before giving pets to them.  

Michelle, you say your grandma has a Dachshund? I am reading about them and seeing they may be difficult to house train, and could have spinal problems. What is your Gran's dog like? Thanks.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

cc84 said:


> If i do go down the breeder route, i'm not going for someone just into profit. I'm after someone who actually cares about the dogs. I'm eyeing up Dachshunds now. But the info on the workings of re-homing centers is great, thanks. I wouldnt mind a home visit, i think it's good actually that they check people out before giving pets to them.
> 
> Michelle, you say your grandma has a Dachshund? I am reading about them and seeing they may be difficult to house train, and could have spinal problems. What is your Gran's dog like? Thanks.


Let's see:

Rescues tend to be more strict than shelters in their adoption standards since the dogs are usually in their foster homes. They can wait it out and everyone is very invested in finding the perfect home. They're quite likely to want to do a home visit and sometimes people actually feel a little judged. I say, suck it up! 

***
If you go with a breeder, you want to do your homework to understand the breed of dog that you want. You need to understand what exactly these dogs were traditionally bred for. You need to look up the breed standard. A breed standard is the verbal of what an ideal dog of that breed is like in terms of temperament and body. Why this matters is you want a breeder who understand the breed and is keeping the standard in mind when they breed, because this is a mark of responsibility. How are the screening for any genetic issues which run in the breed? What is the breeder's policy if it doesn't work out? How about if 5 years down the line you can't keep the dog? What is the breeder's relationship to breed rescue? How do they select the dogs they want to breed together?

A lot of these things are not about you as an owner. They're about ascertaining that the breeder is someone who deserves to be financed by your actions. Good breeders don't really turn a profit because it all gets invested back into the breed. The breeder should bore you with his or her discussion of how she he/she selected dogs and should be talking about genetics a lot.

Good breeders often rarely have dogs available because there's a waiting list and the best examples of the breed are going to show people -- either conformation, which is about judging the dogs against the breed standard or a show track associated with the skills of the breed. The pet quality dogs, which if the breeder is responsible, should still be genetically sound and beautiful, are what remains.

I wasn't as stringent as I believe in being when I selected Violet, the Miniature Dachshund. I'd lost my 13 year old sheltie the day before and was not thinking straight. Asked a few questions. Just wanted a puppy. Pretty embarrassed by it. Even though it all worked out, will never do it that way again because it goes against what I believe in. Also, she doesn't have the cool rescue stories to trade with her siblings.

Violet is ours -- my husband's and mine -- but she doesn't know it and my grandmother doesn't know it. My grandmother has her own house close by, but also has a room in our home. My grandmother, who helped raise me, never thought the time was right to get a pet -- and then proceeded to spoil and pamper the "animule" until it became hers. It was the family running joke and is still in effect. All I could say to my husband was, "See! I told you! What did I tell you?"

When I brought Violet home my grandmother looked at her and pointed out I should have found a Yorkie -- and then she proceeded to ignore her and talk to me about other things while I tried to play with the puppy!! At some point she flipped the script and took over my dog. Now, Violet is the sweetest, smartest, most adorable dog ever and if you walk past her -- even if she's asleep -- and ignore her, my grandmother will tell you that Violet's feelings are hurt.

Violet and housebreaking. That's a good one. Violet is completely housebroken when my grandmother goes to her house and leaves Violet with us. She never has an accident when we're the ones in charge and she actually goes longer periods of time without going out. If my grandmother is here, she goes out about about every 2 hours, and precious snowflake still pees on the floor about once a day. My grandmother has managed to communicate to her -- something. My grandmother then insists Violet couldn't hold it any longer, even though she'd peed half an hour before in the yard. "Her can't help it!" She never poos on the floor though. So, she clearly knows how to be housebroken. Thankfully, no carpeting. I think this is an example of how dogs really do pick up on signals. She knows we have a different expectation from my grandmother and when she pees outside we're going to act like she's a little genius.

We used crate training which we really believe in. If you're new to the concept, it's hard to get used to but it's best for everyone concerned.

Violet appears to have no spinal issues, but keeping these dogs at a healthy weight is crucial because of that. We also don't allow her to jump off furniture. If you screen a breeder the right way, this is something you can discuss in terms of the history of their dogs and if any screening for this is done before breeding.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Michelle! I'm seriously considering a Miniature Dachshund now. I do still have some concerns about what they can and cant do with regards to keeping their back in good shape. I'm guessing stairs are a no no. And jumping off furniture like you say. I'll be reading up loads on them before i get one anyway, and looking for good breeders so i can ask them all the questions. Also, your lil one sounds like she has both you and hubby, and your grandma wrapped around her lil paws lol. Bless her  

Of course, there's still a part of me that looks at my Cary's ashes and feels guilty that i'm even considering another dog. I'm guessing a lot of dog owners must go through that.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What a great thread! and I absolutely LOVE all the comments (lots of savvy dog people here). 

I planned to caution about the heart issues in the KC...but somebody beat me to it. 
I planned to suggest a Greyhound...and somebody beat me to it.  
Chihuahuas are a lot of dog in a tiny body and yep, notoriously hard to housetrain. *shrug*
Have you considered a Bichon Frise? Poodle look/coat, poodle size, but not a poodle...I'm also a fan of PBGVs. Or Corgies if you like the herding but in a smaller body. Or if you like the hound temperament in a small package, maybe the Chinese Crested (they also come in coated variety).

Petfinder as others have said is a terrific way to go. These days, too, with so many folks sadly losing jobs/homes, there are lots of adult LOVELY dogs needing second chance homes.

I'm so sorry you've lost a special dog friend. But it's also a joy to begin the search to add to your furry love quotient. I look forward to reading about the journey.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

The good thing about a breed rescue (if you want a pure breed) is since the dogs are usually in foster homes, the foster can tell a lot about the dog and any problems it might have. They usually work on crate training, manners, and housebreaking while they have the dog.  
The dogs are usually neutered and any immediate health needs taken care of. If there are health problems they will let  you know, or if the dog needs any medication.  Many of the dogs they get from puppy mills are undersocialized and may have housebreaking problems (from years of living in their own waste), the rescue groups are up front with this information, and the foster homes are usually working on these things while they have the dog.
Petfinder is a great resource too, so many out there needing homes.
vickie


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

cc84 said:


> Of course, there's still a part of me that looks at my Cary's ashes and feels guilty that i'm even considering another dog. I'm guessing a lot of dog owners must go through that.


As mentioned, we got Violet (the Dachshund) a day after losing Riley, my thirteen year old Sheltie. I was so moved by your post about losing Cary, because he sounds like he was your "Riley." I love all my pets, but he was so special to me. I got him as a puppy and picked him out weeks before he was old enough to come home, and worried about what they were feeding him the whole time. I'd insisted they keep him a week longer because I read that puppies go through a fear period at 8-9 weeks and I didn't want him to be traumatized. They said I could visit him as much as I wanted and I think I drove them nuts. I can't even begin to tell you how I fretted over every aspect of his well-being. I think I raised my voice to him once when he was 2 or 3 and the look on my husband's face was comical -- because I just thought Riley could do know wrong. I can laugh at how crazy and over the top I was.

He led me to rescue. I was so grateful to have him that I wanted to give back to the breed and say thank you. That's how I adopted Cindy, who has gone on too. He led me to volunteer at the shelter where I eventually worked for the same reasons. At the shelter, I found another sheltie, Paddington and eventually Zelda/Grannie -- both gone. He is why I will always have at least one sheltie as long as I can.

Riley was so good and obedient that I got him certified as a Canine Good Citizen so he could be a licensed therapy dog and visit nursing homes. He chanced my life, he changed the life of other dogs, he changed the lives of the people he visited. One woman who hadn't spoken in weeks wished him a Happy Birthday. He also alerted us once that the lady next door was passed out in the snow, saving her life. He also told us that our cat had slipped out and was being attacked by dogs, possibly saving Mitzi's life as well.

I often told people that losing him topped my fears. I honestly think I did this as some superstitious way to say to God or fate that I knew it was going to be tough and so I didn't need to lose him in order to learn that lesson. Every dog I adopted after bringing him home, even Cindy who had a really tough life including poor nutrition and kept outside, lived to an older age than he did -- the one who got all the love, and care, and nutrition I could give him for almost the entirety of his life. Cindy got cancer when she was about 8 and it was successfully treated and she made it another 8 years. Riley died of liver cancer about a month after he turned 13. I try not to protest that things are unfair, because no one promises life to be fair, but this seemed like the definition of the word.

He taught me love and so I didn't feel guilty about getting a puppy a day after losing him, although I wish I would have kept truer to my commitment to rescue. When you love someone and lose them, there is no dishonor in taking what they've given you and loving again. You loved Cary and that love made your capacity to love even bigger and now you want to give a good life to another dog -- and that's the way it should be.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> Have you considered a Bichon Frise? Poodle look/coat, poodle size, but not a poodle...I'm also a fan of PBGVs. Or Corgies if you like the herding but in a smaller body. Or if you like the hound temperament in a small package, maybe the Chinese Crested (they also come in coated variety).


I love Bichons, but my understanding is they're no picnic to housetrain either. And I adore Corgis...

Prepare to pass out from cuteness overload:


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Michelle,

What a lovely, lovely thing you've written about Riley and the power of the human-pet bond! I resonate with all that you wrote about your bond with Riley.

I just finished fostering a retired racing greyhound - as I type this, "Yo My Danielle" (aka Dani) is heading off to her new home with her new family. I'm pleased and sad, all at the same time. My dogs - 2 retired racing greys and an Aussie Cattle Dog/Aussie Shepherd mix - are starting to look for her. That's okay. In the near future there will be another foster grey to welcome to the retired life in a house.

Life is good!

Cherie


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> And I adore Corgis...


ME TOO!    As you could probably guess... I have two Cardi's and my male looks a lot like the tricolor in the video. Just imagine the addition of a black tail with a white tip. Our other Cardi is a Blue Merle in the same colors as the tri... and the dogs in the video act exactly like my two do together.

Wonderful dogs, but need exercise and shed like fiends. They can have back problems also, so you have to watch out for that and keep their weight down.

But they have firmly cemented themselves in my heart and have wrapped my DH around their little paws.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Gorgeous video of the Cardigans, and what little characters! That one shot looked like a disembodied doggy head on top of the snow, LOL! Yep, they shed nearly as badly as GSD...actually probably the same, just have smaller body surface.    I swear, I could make another two dogs out of the comb-out I get from my dog.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

What is a PBGV? I did consider a Bichon Frise, very lovely dogs. But a lot of grooming too. Those Corgi's are so cute! The Queens dog.  

Michelle, thank you for sharing about Riley. He sounds like he was an amazing dog. I got Cary when i was 12, and i'm 26 now. And he was with me through most of the good and bad things in life. I'm not ashamed to say he was my best friend. If i'd had a bad day, i would cuddle him and he would make me feel better. I worry now what i will do when i have a bad time of it, and dont have his cuddles to rely on. We have Jerry like i say, and he's more my dad/the family dog but he seems to know Cary is gone, and he keeps coming over to me and putting his head on me, which i love! And which he couldnt do when Cary was here because he'd get growled at lol. So Jerry is providing some comfort to me. But i do miss that special bond i had with Cary, we just suited each other so well. I hope when i get a new dog in a few months time, i'll have a similar bond and amount of love too. ♥


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

cc84 said:


> What is a PBGV?


Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen

(See, I know this one but wasn't sure about "GS". I'm used to seeing German Shepherds abbreviated as GSD!)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you! Lol it was my fault about the GS thing 

I never heard of the PBGV and just looked them up, they look fabulous! ♥


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You'll also have the fun of saying PBGV.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

And confuse them lol. I'm watching video's of them now, they are cheeky chappies


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm happy to hear that you are ready to open your home and heart to another dog!  I just wanted to add another vote for a rescue dog.  As others have said, if you get your dog from a rescue organization (either a breed-specific rescue or an all-breed rescue), chances are, the dog will be coming from a foster home.  That means that you'll be able to get a lot of specific information about that dog's personality and temperament from someone who's spent a lot of time with the dog.  It's also likely that the dog will be housetrained, crate trained, and have at least some obedience training.  Also, I'd bet that the vast majority of rescue foster homes are multi-dog households (these are dog-lovers we're talking about!), so the dog should be used to living with one or more other dogs -- and the foster "parent" will have a good sense of whether your GSD will be a good match.  (e.g. some dogs do well with all other dogs, some are good with "dominant females," "submissive males," "larger dogs," etc.)

I'll echo what others have said about rescue organizations often being more "picky" about who they allow to adopt one of their dogs -- but I think that's a good thing because they are motivated to make sure (up front) that it's the right "match," which is to your benefit.

Good luck with whatever dog you choose, and keep us posted!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet.

I had a Pomeranian mix who I adored and when she was 12 she was diagnosed with congestive heart disease. The vet told me it would not really shorten her life, she would still have around 3 years left. I almost burst into tears. Decided I was not ready to lose her and wondered if it would help if I had another dog. Went back and forth on that, whether I was being selfish, if it was fair to her. A VERY long story short I ended up getting a 6 month old Dachshund mix and she adored him, he gave her a second childhood.  In my search for a companion for her I discovered the overwhelming plight of homeless dogs in our area (Dallas/Ft. Worth) I have adopted many dogs since then, have had as many as 8 at one time. I tend to look for ones who are "unadoptable" usually because of health problems but sometimes because of behavior or looks (my black chow mix) Right now I have 6. I got one dog from a rescue because I was looking for a very specific personality match for one of my other dogs (high energy, very playful) Other than that the rest have been from the shelter. Much more involved process through a rescue, but you definitely know what you are getting and at least in this area any treatable medical conditions have been taken care of. My rescue dog had 2 hip surgeries before coming to me, both paid for by the rescue and he was fully recovered before being released to me. My pack are great together. We are very structured and I'm consistent with them, so am able to even take all of them to the off leash dog park together. When it is time to leave the park everyone is amazed that I just say "let's go" and they all come running. So I too support adoption when possible.

I recently saw a very interesting show on PBS about genetic problems with purebred dogs there. They focused on show dogs, not backyard breeders. The King Charles Spaniel was a big piece of the story. This is a site on some of their problems. http://www.cavalierhealth.org/ The main problem with most purebreeds seems to be breeding for looks and not function over the last 100 years. It was interesting to see early pictures of various breeds compared to what the standard is now.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss! My family (parents') dog passed away four years ago and although it took me awhile to come to terms with it, I also spent everyday afterward thinking about the big dog-shaped hole he left in my life. 

So it really was no surprise to my family & friends that within weeks after my husband & I bought our first house together, that we brought home Umi, our wire-haired dachshund, from the shelter. We had our heart set on a dachshund (although hubby wanted a short-haired) and spent some time looking at sites like petfinder for them. Last Christmas I noticed Umi on a shelter's site, and while my husband was still a bit hesitant we decided to go visit him. My husband kept saying, "we're just going to look." The shelter allowed us to take him on a walk and when a bus passed by it scared him. He started shaking. I knelt down to comfort him, he crawled onto my lap...and the rest is history.  We took him home that same day. (My lap is still one of his favorite spots, in fact he's asleep on my lap as I type this.) 

We've had our ups and downs since then, but I'm so glad that Umi joined our family. If you're considering a dachshund I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It saddens me how many chihuahua and pit bulls are in my local rescue shelters. I suspect these are all from people who bought them for looks, and didn't like their temperament. So sad.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

As a former groomer and someone who ran agility for years, I've been around a lot of different breeds. You've said you prefer smaller, with minimal grooming. So some other things to consider are whether you prefer high or low energy, feisty and independent vs. low key and more bonded, do you want something that will be more of a watchdog or quieter, etc. Dog shows or obedience or agility trials are great ways to check out different breeds all in one place. (http://www.akc.org/events/index.cfm?nav_area=events)

I think mutts are great, too, as each one is so unique. The wonderful thing about adopting an adult dog, whether from a breeder or the shelter, is that you already know what they're going to look and act like grown up.

As for smaller breeds, I'll second the vote for Corgis. I've also been a fan of Papillons, too. They seem to have a big dog attitude in a small package - and you can still carry them in your arms.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for your advice. I have decided the breed of dog that i want and that is a West Highland Terrier. So i am doing my research on good breeders and i will keep you all posted if and when i get my new friend 

And i hope people will forgive me for not going down the rescue route. I've been quite torn with that decision knowing that so many people here rescue lovely dogs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Love Westies!  Awesome dogs. Do ask about allergies in the parents, though...it can be an inherited tendency. 

I was on a 2-year waiting list for my GSD, once we found the breeder we wanted. She does all the health tests/checks (eyes, hips, elbows, etc), is an AKC tracking dog judge, and breeds for function. There ARE awesome breeders out there. And there are AWESOME dogs in rescue, too. All are worthy, IMO. *s*


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

cc84 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your advice. I have decided the breed of dog that i want and that is a West Highland Terrier. So i am doing my research on good breeders and i will keep you all posted if and when i get my new friend
> 
> And i hope people will forgive me for not going down the rescue route. I've been quite torn with that decision knowing that so many people here rescue lovely dogs.


Nothing to forgive.  Keep us posted!

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/breed/acquire.html


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Some Westie books by folks I know: 

http://www.amazon.com/Highland-Terrier-Animal-Planet-Library/dp/0793837057/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1286223653&sr=1-6Dominique was my editor on "kittens for dummies" and is an excellent writer and in the "dog game."

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Highland-Terrier-Howell-Houses/dp/1582450854/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1286223653&sr=1-3Older book but by one of the best behavior people around! Ian Dunbar

Care of small dogs--again, by a great writer and "doggy" person/behavior consultant Darlene Arden
http://www.amazon.com/Small-Dogs-Big-Hearts-Revised/dp/0471779636/ref=sr_1_40?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1286223858&sr=1-40


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, thank you ladies! Michelle, i'm on that site now, such useful info! I'm searching similar sites in UK also, and looking for breeders that do all health checks like you say Amy. I just need to save a bit more now, i'm trying to hint to my loved ones that if they want to buy me a dog for Xmas, i wont say no... lol. So far, they are all pretending to be deaf  But it's probably better if i can do it myself so i can ask the questions to the breeder. I'm looking forward to finding my new friend


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope you get your Westie soon. I have 4 Chihuahuas and mine are very sweet. With Chihuahuas, it's all in how you raise them. They're so tiny, it's easy to spoil them and some people think it's cute when they growl or bite and the then they become little devils. Mine were taught from an early age that I'm their leader and they are not to nip or growl. As for housebreaking, they will not go to the door and ask to go out. But they will wait  5 to 6 hours between potty breaks. When the weather's too bad to go outside, I put down newspapers and they use those. They also are not allowed to yap at every little thing, though I don't mind if they alert when someone's at the door. They do make great lap dogs. I don't know much about Westies, but I would expect they are lovely lap dogs as well.

Linda


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There is an apartment complex across the street from the arena I work at.  It seems at least half of the tenants have dogs.  When I am stationed at the street level entrance I get to watch a lot of them being walked.  There is a couple who have a pair of Westies.  He walks them in the morning and she does it in the afternoon.  They are adorable and so well behaved.  The guy will lay their leashes down on the ground while he is cleaning up after them and they don't move an inch until he has their leashes back in his hand.  I'm sure this couple have spent a lot of time training this pair, but they have really impressed me.

I'm sure you will enjoy the dog and the wait will have been worth it once you find a perfect match.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad you decided on a breed that will fit you! Make sure to post pictures at some point in the future when you find your new pup.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Linda and Loonlover 

Linda, i was actually reading up earlier about Small Dog Syndrome, where they basically are spoilt and not trained well so they become possesive of you, and the furniture and stuff. I have to admit, my Cary definately suffered from that! Nobody was allowed near me, he was boss of the sofa, my nephews couldnt go near him or me. Our GSD was growled and taunted a lot bless him. It was my fault because since he was young i had babied him and never trained him properly to behave. Having said that, i'd give my right arm and leg to have him back right now ♥ 

I've definately learnt my lesson! I realise now they have to be treat like a large dog would, so no jumping up on people, or barking for nothing etc, he has to know i am his boss. Which probably means been tough on people that go all gooey at small dogs   

Loonlover, those lil Westies sound gorgeous! I often wonder when someone has 2 how they tell them apart, but i guess it's like parents who have identical twins, they just know who is who, in most cases.  

I will definately post pictures! Thank you Jessica.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

you can still rescue- check for the westie rescue in your area. They probably end up in rescue quite a bit because although a small dog, they are a terrier- they will bark a lot, dig, and have high energy. Many people who get them for looks alone will not want a dog that barks that much, and they end up in rescue. It wouldn't hurt to check- sometimes they do have puppies.
vickie


----------

